# Texas Council of Deliberation 2013



## Phre-massen.nash (Dec 12, 2012)

For those of you, who are a Sublime Prince or Grand Inspector General...

Who will be in attendance for the 66th Annual Texas Council of Deliberation & 49th Annual Texas Council of Assembly in March 2013, hosted by Fort Worth Consistory # 281?

ftworthconsistory281.webs.com


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 15, 2012)

(307) 459-0133


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 20, 2013)

Phre-massen.nash said:


> For those of you, who are a Sublime Prince or Grand Inspector General...
> 
> Who will be in attendance for the 66th Annual Texas Council of Deliberation & 49th Annual Texas Council of Assembly in March 2013, hosted by Fort Worth Consistory # 281?
> 
> ftworthconsistory281.webs.com


Is the registration form online or available by email?


----------



## Phre-massen.nash (Jan 20, 2013)

The only form that we have available online is for the Souvenir Journal, and the Welcome Letter, as of right now, and the Hotel Registration information. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me at (682) 231-3579 Nash.  If you have a QR reader scan the QR code below


----------

